# Rock Shox RockShox Revelation RLT 130mm, Tapered, Steckachse, 2013



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Dezember 2013)

Biete eine Rock Shox Revelation RLT 26" von Mai 2013. Gabel ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, keine Macken an den Standrohren, ansonsten die üblichen, aber geringen optischen Gebrauchsspuren. 

Die Funktion ist erste Klasse, das Ansprechverhalten sahnig, besser als jede Fox-Gabel.

Baujahr: 2013 - 26 Zoll
Federweg: 130 mm Solo-Air
Achse: 15-mm-Steckachse
Schaft: Tapered, 187 mm Länge, inkl. Kralle
Gewicht: von mir gewogene 1637 g ohne, 1707 g mit Steckachse

Original Rock-Shox-Steckachse ist natürlich mit dabei.

Gabel war erst vor kurzem in einer professionellen Werkstatt im Service, also Dichtungen neu und mit neuem Gabelöl befüllt. 

Link zu Rock Shox: http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/revelation-rlt

Sollten noch Fragen oder Wünsche nach weiteren Fotos auftauchen, einfach melden!

Privatauktion, daher keine Gewährleistung, Garantie oder Rücknahme. Ebay-Gebühr zahlt Verkäufer, Versand der Käufer.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Dezember 2013)

Verkauft. Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

